# Deck stair tread and riser aesthetics



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Your second picture is the way it should have been done.
I would never use 1/4 round or in fact any trim to cover the gap between the tread and the riser.
It will allow water to flow though and not rot out the wood over time.


----------



## woody4249 (May 4, 2012)

It looks like you must have had some discussion with the carpenter as the tread return on the same step is different in the second photo. 
We don't call them "Gaps" we call them "Spacings" and should be somewhat uniform. I would suggest about 3/16" is common practice
I'm with Joe's above post and agree that the spacings are for water drainage and also for expansion and contraction.The molding will only attract later problems.
When critiquing workmanship, look for good nail or screw pattens,tight mitre joints, straight laid boards and randomly dispersed splicing.

Mike


----------



## jenmarie (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks, Mike and Joe.

The second photo in my original post was Photoshopped to illustrate how I think it ought to look. I'll show this to my contractor tomorrow.

I can be kind of a micro-manager and perfectionist at times, so I've tried to relax and stay out of our contractor's way. Unfortunately, not everyone seems to have the same "aesthetic sensibilities" as me. :whistling2: 

Wish I'd gone out there to take a look while they were in progress - there are two sets of stairs, so there are four mitered pieces that will need to be removed and replaced.


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

The riser was obviously cut too narrow (hence the gap in the second photo) and those mitred pieces will work loose sooner or later (unless they are tongued, which I doubt).


----------

